# Human Grooming



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

This sounds daft so here goes. Does your cockapoo groom yoo? Cara has this thing .... Particularly for OH, me and my Mam. She will get on your lap and wiggle herself from cuddling in to cleaning you face and ears .... Brain tickling!! So glad she's a lady and doesn't lick her bum and lady bits.

Why is she doing this? Is it a pack status thing? Starting to feel like I should join one of those David Attenborough programmes where the apes groom each other!!

Xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo and Delta are face lickers, Echo also likes licking feet and ears (lol not all at the same time)


----------

